# Tips on keeping Crows & Coons out of traps?



## sleepr71 (Jul 18, 2019)

I’m running 3 hog traps (2 “figure 6” & 1 “box trap” on our farm. A big family of Raccoons & about 10 crows have learned where the traps are & are eating a LOT of the Corn & old fruit out of the traps? Any (LEGAL) tips on deterring Coons & Crows...?


----------



## antharper (Jul 18, 2019)

Not much legal this time of year that I can think of


----------



## RootConservative (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm running 2 figure 6's.  Never had a problem with crows.  Coons aren't much of a problem anymore b/c I trap them in season.  Sorry I can't give you any recommendations as neither are in season right now.  Best bet is to wait until season and trap as many as you can.


----------



## delacroix (Jul 19, 2019)

Review the rules for shooting crows out of season as related to farming. Your coons need to meet a pair of curs.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 20, 2019)

I will look back into dealing with the Crows. Iirc..they can be shot,if destroying ag crops. They are eating corn,out of traps..that we use to protect our Hayfields(and Cows) from being destroyed by pests(wild hogs).  They’ve rooted holes so deep that we’ve broken hay equipment,and had a cow step in & break a leg? I guess HOG control..can now be considered SOP for most any Farmer,and has to figured in as an additional chore + cost...


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 20, 2019)

More and more coons will come as time goes on. The coons cannot be deterred and have to be removed.  How and when you do that is your business.

A few things to do is:  Bait your hog traps late in the day.  Put enough bait in the trap that the coons cannot eat it all before the hogs get there.  Use a soured bait formula and saturate the ground inside the trap with it.  The smell will linger and attract long after all of the bait has been eaten.  Refresh all as needed.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks Dave,I will wait until almost dark to check + bait them. That should cut down on the Crows eating it all day long! I guess next Winter,I will start trapping(coons & Coyotes) again aggressively?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 22, 2019)

A 12 volt fence charger with an electric fence will keep the coons mostly at bay.There is a product for keeping crows off of seeds.I don't know if it is safe to use in a feeder.


----------



## tmiller (Jul 23, 2019)

Soak the corn in diesel fuel.


----------

